# Lake Benbrook



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody has ever been to this lake bass fishing. I am going for the first time on Saturday for a church tournament. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I was there the day TP&W and US Corps of Engineers opened it to fishing. I was about 14 so it must have been around the summer of 1953. We caught a ton of perch and goo. I'll bet it has changed a lot since then. Thanks for jogging this old gray head to remember those good times. Hope you find them. I'll bet the other members of the congregation will help.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Did a little bass fishing with a brother in law there a few years ago...we fished rattle traps along the dam and did not too shabby. Also, there was a big cove on the right end of the dam that we fished in that we caught bass in while worming. Also, caught a few black bass bouncing spoons near the dam. Sorry, that's all I've got.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I fished Lake Benbrook from one to 3 times a month from the time I was 5 to when I left home for college. 
With my father, and by myself when I got older. We fished for large mouth bass 90% of the time. We would fish for anything that was biting good when LMB were slow.
WE launched at a park on the West side of the lake most of the times, first one one that side I think, coming from Fort Worth.
We would leave out of a marina and head down the lake to our right as you go out the marina. There are several coves, big and small, that held at the time lines of stick ups of small trees and weeds about a 1/4 mile from the bank. There were some coves up from the marina as well, they were also good. The lake still had a lot of standing timber then.
Fishing parallel with those lines was all ways a bass catching pattern, and tossing into the little pockets along the line. It was what we did first.
The lake had a good population of free roaming pelagic bass too. They would bust out on top water action out in front of the coves just off points like white bass. We used Kastmaster spoons for them, raced across the top and jigged after they went down.
We wouild troll Abrogasters, Hellbenders(with hooks), and Heddon Sonics across the long points if nothing else was working.
We eventually started using plastic worms all most exclusively as I got older.
I am sure that has all changed it was from 1960 to 1971.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

Benbrook is my home lake. I will be out there Saturday as well but fishing for hybrids and maybe crappie later on in the day. If I were you I would head in to Richardson Slough---just be VERY careful alot of dangerous trees in water 4ft to 45 ft deep there. If you head into RS there is a cover on the right (south side) that I would hit up---but I'm not much of a bass fisherman--just that is where I would start.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks SS and Jason for the info. If I were to look at a google earth map where would I find Richardson Slough? N S E W?


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are at Longhorn Park(the park near the east corner of the dam) it is the slough just south of there that heads east. The Christian school is on the north shore of the beginning of RS.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks! If you see 20ft. Nitro running around with 2 guys and a girl stop and say hi.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool I'm in a 17 ft Blue Wave.


----------

